# Catawba pier fishing



## Fishing75 (Mar 3, 2018)

I would like to try some pier fishing this spring off of Catawba, would like to get some yellow perch, but wondering what other fish will also be biting off the pier? walleye, bass? I would probably use 3 way rig for perch, what would be best for walleye or bass this time of year off the pier? Any information or tips is appreciated, thanks


----------



## Derbyfreak230 (Jan 29, 2014)

I've only fished the pier in the fall for walleye so I'm not sure about fishing it in the spring. But you could always try jerkbaits,grubs or swimbaits.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

They have used minnows (shiners) on perch rigs. I have seen quite a few small mouth bass taken off the pier as well. Not always but that's fishing.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

I used to fish it alot, gobies, smallies, white bass at night, even caught a steelhead at night off of it. Now, because of the weeds, you get gills, sheepies, cats, and largemouths. Also, because of the water level, unless it goes down, cant get to the end of it, the best fishing. In the fall, hit and miss wallies and white bass at night. Its changed, but you can still get fish off of it.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Oh, lots of fat white perch too!! An occasional yellow perch.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

I've heard tell of folks catching them at night in the spring up at Luna Pier, just like in the fall. Might get lucky with some eyes in the evening at Catawba


----------



## Fishing75 (Mar 3, 2018)

Thank you all, will definitely try it this spring


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Used to fish up there quite a bit years ago but it was always in the summer and fall. Could get a few perch on the bottom with shiners back then. Would also catch whitebass off the rock beach on rapalas and twist tails. When i was a youngster i would walk up an down the pier with a jig head and nightcrawler and fish straight down along the the pier. Would always get a few rockbass. Walleye after dark in the Fall. I can remember sitting up there one afternoon fishing with my wife and a couple guys showed up about 2 hours before dark. They set up in the corner of the "L" of the pier with slip bobbers and a pack of soft craws. I was absolutely AMAZED at the number and size of smallmouth they caught while we were there. They hammered them. They were keeping them and just kept adding to their stringer. Pretty cool to watch.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Take a bucket and catch and keep some of those gobies. Great bait for Bass


----------

